# Slow going, tank on a budget. (Now with moonlights)



## jbirley (20 May 2012)

OK so this is going to be my first serious attempt at a fully planted tank. I am on a very tight budget since I'm living on a student loan. so its going to be slow progress, I am currently just collecting bits as and when I have the money.

so far I have my tank, a clearseal 30x15x12 tank, a Eheim 2215 (currently running on my 10g fish only tank) and a heater (also on my 10g)

As I am on a budget the stand and hood are being made by me, out of odds and ends I already have in the garage.

so far I have got the weight bearing frame built. No laughing at my DIY skills, computers at electronics are my thing not wood 






Next it is going to be faced in MDF then sealed and painted, total cost of the stand and hood will just be the sealer and paint.

I have some akadama on the way for the substrate, and that's about it so far. I will keep the journal updated as and when things happen but it will slow going.


----------



## pariahrob (20 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Nothing to laugh at there. Looks neat and solid and once the MDF is in place will look great. What kind of finish are you going for?

Any ideas on scape or plants yet?

Rob


----------



## jbirley (20 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Its going to be a relatively traditional style tank and hood design in gloss black to match the rest of my little home office. 

so far for the scape I'm thinking along the lines of a redmoor root hardscape either from one side, or both sides with branches sort of meeting in the middle to form a kind of arch type look. Although its all just in my head so until I actually have some wood to play with I'm not set on anything. Then I was thinking weeping moss on the wood with a background of swords and crypts and a foreground of either glosso or one of the forms of marsilea. going for sort of a overgrown wild look. Fish will be a school of harlequin rasbora, otos and amano shrimp.


----------



## LancsRick (20 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

As a bit of feedback on your frame, put in a couple of horizontal braces across the front and also front-back. You'll increase the strength of the frame massively in terms of "knocks and wobbles".


----------



## jbirley (20 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				LancsRick said:
			
		

> As a bit of feedback on your frame, put in a couple of horizontal braces across the front and also front-back. You'll increase the strength of the frame massively in terms of "knocks and wobbles".



OK thanks, I shall go digging in the garage see what I can find to do that.


----------



## tonyg1 (23 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

looking good so far,but i'd be a bit concerned having the tank so close to a radiator.


----------



## jbirley (29 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

MDF in place lots of filling and sanding to be done to make up for my poor workmanship.



 

A few nice sunny days and some free time later and the stand is finished.





Over all I am happy with it. It is far from perfect but will do. The only power tool I had was a drill so all of the cutting was done with a panel saw so im surprised it even came out as good as it did given my lack of ability to cut in a straight line. 

The entire cost of the stand came to about £20 all of the wood was free.


----------



## sr20det (29 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Well done mate that's awesome.


----------



## jbirley (29 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Well done mate that's awesome.



Thanks.

Also I have received my substrate 30L of fine grade moler clay from kaizen bonsai. cost me just shy of £20 for the 30L bag delivered.


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Actually a pretty nice cabinet there. By the looks of it lot more practical than the standard ones with all the shelves but no room for a big filter  The problem I've currently got 

Hope you get nice results with a low budget, I'll keep an eye out for sure


----------



## faizal (30 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				RobS said:
			
		

> Actually a pretty nice cabinet there. By the looks of it lot more practical than the standard ones with all the shelves but no room for a big filter



My thoughts exactly,...you've done a very good job on the cabinet too. I bet you could fit in a FX5 in there with ease. Looking forward to keep up with your journal.


----------



## wazuck (30 May 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Nice looking stand. I have so DIY projects in my head right now. Hope they work out like yours has. Good luck with the tank.


Keen to go green


----------



## jbirley (31 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Thanks guys   

Ordered the lights and ferts yesterdays so once they come and I get round to making a diy light stand I should be about ready to fill it up.


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Dont clearseal tank usually come with black plastic borders?


----------



## jbirley (31 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Yeah but they just slip over the rim of the tank, you can just pull them off. Im not at home right now but I will take a photo of them later if you like?


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				jbirley said:
			
		

> Yeah but they just slip over the rim of the tank, you can just pull them off. Im not at home right now but I will take a photo of them later if you like?



Cheers mate, i was looking at one at P@H, small one anyways, and saw the black rims, and wondered if they were siliconed one.


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*

I have had a small clearseal tank before. Can't go wrong for the price


----------



## jbirley (1 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Lights and ferts arrived today, only a light stand to make, hardscape and plants left to go


----------



## JenCliBee (1 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

How fine a grade is the the clay mate?


----------



## jbirley (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

The one i got was "fine grain" http://www.kaizenbonsai.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=84_87&products_id=2193 

Hopefully you can get some idea of the size from this.





Hope thats helps.

Joe


----------



## JenCliBee (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Helps alot mate cheers, just the wet test now to see if it's the same colour as ive used previously lol... will keep on eye out so i can see what it looks like wet before i do an order .


Thanks again mate


----------



## jbirley (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

I have a nano tank that i'm planting up tomorrow with it in so if you can hold out a day until I get that planted and make a journal then your golden.


----------



## jbirley (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Just Ordered some redmoor from aqua essentials hopefully i wont have to wait too long with the bank holiday before i can start playing around with hardscape ideas


----------



## JenCliBee (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				jbirley said:
			
		

> I have a nano tank that i'm planting up tomorrow with it in so if you can hold out a day until I get that planted and make a journal then your golden.




Excellent mate, will take a look once you get it in there  . I have a couple of weeks tbh before ive really go to think about getting any as i dont pick the tank up till then but if it looks nice and is pretty much like what ive previously brought then i may get it sooner and let it soak for a while .


Good luck with the tank


----------



## minnnt (4 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Really like the build!! Gives me a fair bit of inspiration to go and build one for my 70 litre tank. 

It was the "budget" part of the title that made me look at your thread!   

Only thing i want to ask is whether or not the moeller clay you have purchased is any different to Tesco's Low Dust 
cat litter which is £2.95 for 10L? Looks very similar to me?   

Looking forward to seeing it planted!!!


----------



## jbirley (4 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Its moler clay so its basically the same thing, however it is not scented like the cat litter.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Well done, it just goes to show that you don't need to spend a fortune to get the bee's and knees. All that is needed is a little creativity and practical nohow. Keep us posted.


----------



## minnnt (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Ahh right. Does the scent affect anything? My tank seems to be doing ok? 

Looking forward to seeing it come alive!!


----------



## jbirley (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Well done, it just goes to show that you don't need to spend a fortune to get the bee's and knees. All that is needed is a little creativity and practical nohow. Keep us posted.



Thanks mate!


----------



## jbirley (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> Ahh right. Does the scent affect anything? My tank seems to be doing ok?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it come alive!!




The scent just means you have to wash and wash and wash cat litter that's all. I'm far to lazy for that!


----------



## minnnt (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

LOL!! Yeah it took me aaaaaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## jbirley (6 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

I received some closed cell foam today to go underneath the tank, hardscape should turn up tomorrow so I can start playing around with ideas


----------



## jbirley (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget. (hardscape)*

OK so I got a nice large box today with my redmoor inside from Aqua Essentials. I have been playing arnound with hardscapes and could use some input. 

1.




This is my current favourite, the back left would be filled with either stems on a large crypt or sword. the right will be a carpet plant.

2.




3.




any ideas would be great.

Please ignore the improvised lighting and background and the muck on the glass


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*

The first definitely looks the best. I'd be tempted to try bank that corner up more too. So it looks like roots hanging down. 

Get some weeping tied to the branches and let it grow in. Will look great.

Good luck with it!


----------



## jbirley (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> The first definitely looks the best. I'd be tempted to try bank that corner up more too. So it looks like roots hanging down.
> 
> Get some weeping tied to the branches and let it grow in. Will look great.
> 
> Good luck with it!



I was just having that exact same thought sat at my desk looking at it right now    will try that now and upload a picture.


----------



## jbirley (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Yeah mate, thats more like it. 
maybe more if you can. Creates a nice rolling hill!


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

My only advice, is to wash the redmoor, wash it again, and then some more.  Good old scrub with a good old brush.  Ideally have it soaking, as my assumption is that it wont sink.  Mine didnt. And when you start soaking, it releases a white mucus, you can after a week, take out, scrub with the good old brush and back to soaking again.

Some say boil it to clean as well as speed up the soak up process.  Might be an idea 

If you see my sig for my journal, I gave it a quick rinse, and mossed it all up only to find it wont sink    Cause it took me ages to moss it up I couldnt or didnt want to remove all the moss to boil it so have a rock on it for the last 3 weeks, lol, pics with the rock on my redmoor, lol.

Looks great fella.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> My only advice, is to wash the redmoor, wash it again, and then some more.  Good old scrub with a good old brush.  Ideally have it soaking, as my assumption is that it wont sink.  Mine didnt. And when you start soaking, it releases a white mucus, you can after a week, take out, scrub with the good old brush and back to soaking again.
> 
> Some say boil it to clean as well as speed up the soak up process.  Might be an idea




Great advice, that white mucus stuff gets stuck to shrimp and you cant get it off. 

My first Crystal reds met their end this way


----------



## jbirley (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

OK cheers on the soaking advice guys    If I bank the substrate up more I feel will have to put some substrate supports in to keep it there its pretty light substrate. any good household items I can use for this?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				jbirley said:
			
		

> OK cheers on the soaking advice guys    If I bank the substrate up more I feel will have to put some substrate supports in to keep it there its pretty light substrate. any good household items I can use for this?



Any sort of plastic sheeting with a
Bit of strength. Being a student, you must have seen them see through folders with A4 wallets in them?

Use the covers of them. Or alternatively TGM sell 'substrate supports' that are like a double wall (similar to a cardboard box construction).


----------



## JenCliBee (8 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

I know some people have tried cut up ice cream tubs?.... not tried it myself but in theory it should work well.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> I know some people have tried cut up ice cream tubs?.... not tried it myself but in theory it should work well.



Indeed, any plastic of that consistency.


----------



## minnnt (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

First one definately. Also love it banked up. Very innovative. 

But... how much was the Redmoor? Budget?  Wish my idea of budget would stretch to some amazing Redmoor like the piece you have!! 

Can't wait to see it planted. Top work upto yet!!


----------



## jbirley (9 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> First one definately. Also love it banked up. Very innovative.
> 
> But... how much was the Redmoor? Budget?  Wish my idea of budget would stretch to some amazing Redmoor like the piece you have!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it planted. Top work upto yet!!



The redmoor cost me about £30 I have to admit the tank is starting to run me more than planned I have probably broken £200 now total, once I have it all set up I will do a run down of the cost.


----------



## minnnt (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Your idea of budget is my idea of 'no way am i paying that'


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jun 2012)

*Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Budgets are there to be blown out of the water


----------



## faizal (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

This tank is coming along nicely. I like the first pic of the hardscape too. Looking forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## jbirley (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

Well the wood finally sank a few days ago so ordered my plants from aqua essentials and got it all planted up today. so without further adieu 




moved my few harlequins and amano's from my fish only tank along with the filter.


----------



## Gill (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget.*

A tip for substrate supports. Go to the pound shop, b&m, poundstretcher etc. And buy a roll of green lawn edging, works very well.


----------



## jbirley (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

Well I have had a bit more time today so I got a better photo of the tank all planted up.




Plant list:
Glossostigma elatinoides
Vesicularia ferriei - weeping moss
anubias nana
Hydrophila compacta
Cryptocoryne wendtii brown
Cryptocoryne wendtii green
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus compacta
Echinodorus ozelot green
Echinodorus rosea
Sagittaria platyphylla


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

very nice looking tank


----------



## jbirley (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> very nice looking tank



Thanks, im relativly happy with it for a first attempt at a planted tank, well apart from my little 15l nano but i don't really count that. There are some bits i will probably change but i will let it grow in abit first to see how it fills out.


----------



## Polyester (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

Like it alot, good depth and the middle sloap is nice


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

Hi,
like the look of this, there is a good balance to the scape which gives a very natural feel   
Ady.


----------



## minnnt (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

Brilliant!!! Really love what you have done!


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

liking the use of broad leaves to create dappled effect within the tank. Very atmospheric


----------



## faizal (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

That's looking really nice. Nice choice of plants too.


----------



## jbirley (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Slow going, tank on a budget. (all planted up)*

Thanks for all the great comments guys.  really encouraging


----------



## jbirley (10 Jul 2012)

Well it has been just over two weeks since planting and everything is going well, a small amount of melting at the start but everything seams to be doing OK now, growth is moderate as to be expected with just liquid co2. The fish are loving the new home. I am still struggling to get a good photo out of our point and shoot (although that could be my lack of skills  )


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2012)

Looking very good mate, looks like an expensive job! 
I think Ive got you on FB? my names Nathaniel Whiteside? Ha could be wrong.


----------



## faizal (16 Jul 2012)

I'm sorry Joe but what kind of lights are you having over the tank please?


----------



## jbirley (29 Jul 2012)

Hi sorry for the slow reply! I have 2x 24w T5 over the tank


----------



## jbirley (29 Apr 2013)

OK so update time! My tank started getting neglected some what with just water changes and feeding happening regularly mainly duo to the stupid amount of time my degree is taking up. The weaping moss got so over grown that it cut out a lot of light and killed off my big swords so i took it all out. I have just hooked up a basic diy co2 setup to try and bring a bit of life back to the remaining plants along with EI dosing and excel. Starting to get some nice new growth from my crypts.

There is some DIY projects in the pipe line in the coming weeks when i break up for summer. 
LED moonlights modded into the luminaire, hanging brackets for the lights and pressurized Co2

I will get some picture of the tanks current state shortly.


----------



## jbirley (30 Apr 2013)

Right as promised a picture of the tank as it currently is.




Looking at the old pictures the ones that have survived have really grown especially the anubis nana petite i did not really realise until looking at them now.

Random shot of a shrimp eating an algae wafer i was using to lure snails for manual removal.



Not quiet up to George Farmer standards

Also today i got a knock at the door with my LED strips for the moonlights so that should get done this weekend.



Basic stuff for the moonlights
24 blue led strip
rocker switch
12v dc transformer
2.1mm plug and jack


----------



## jbirley (2 May 2013)

Well I got some fee time tonight so I cracked on with the moonlights.

The Lights before I started







As you can see helpfully there is a space for a second rocker switch






A little dremel action later








All set up to start soldering





After this I forget to snap a picture so skip a few hours ahead and ta dar!


----------

